# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Hà Nội – Sơn Trà – Bà Nà – Cù Lao Chàm – Hội An

## anviettravel4

*Hà Nội – Sơn Trà – Bà Nà – Cù Lao Chàm – Hội An – Hà Nội*
Thời gian: 04 ngày/ 03 đêm
Phương tiện: Đi về bằng máy bay

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Núi chúa Bà Nà - Biển Mỹ Khê                                  (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*Sáng*: Xe và HDV Anviettravel đón Quý khách tại sảnh sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng. 
*Trưa*: Đến nơi, xe ôtô đón đoàn về ăn trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”. Tiếp đó Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều*: Đoàn vượt qua cây cầu Thuận Phước - cầu treo qua biển Cửa Hàn tham quan 1 vòng “Bán đảo Sơn Trà”, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tường Phật Bà 67m cao nhất Việt Nam và tắm biển Mỹ Khê được tạp chí Forbes bầu chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh.
*Tối*: Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng, dạo chơi tham quan thành phố: Cầu quay sông Hàn, trung tâm thương mại, khu phố ẩm thực, Coffe - Bar - Discotheque… Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 02: Khu du lịch Núi chúa Bà Nà - Phố cổ Hội An                                             (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*Sáng*: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tiếp đó đoàn khởi hành đến với khu du lịch Bà Nà - Núi Chúa, với khí hậu tuyệt vời được ví như mùa xuân của nước Pháp. Du khách lên đỉnh Bà Nà bằng hệ thống cáp treo dài và có độ cao chênh lệch lớn nhất thế giới và ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Nẵng. Tham quan Đồi Vọng Nguyệt, Chùa Linh Ứng, Thích ca Phật Đài, khu chuồng ngựa cũ của Pháp, Đỉnh nhà Rông, đỉnh Nghinh Phong, Lầu Vọng Nguyệt, Cầu treo Bà Nà… Quý khách tự do thường thức rượu vang nho Bà Nà với hương vị vô cùng độc đáo, thơm ngon. 
Trưa: Đoàn nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*: Đoàn tiếp tục đến với Khu đô thị cổ Hội An - Di sản văn hóa thế giới, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 
*Tối*: Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Tối dạo chơi tự do thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp của khu phố cổ về đêm soi mình bên dòng sông Hoài lịch sử từng là thương cảng sầm uất của người Chăm TK II và Việt Nam từ TK XVI. Kết thúc chương trình đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 03: Tham quan Cù Lao Chàm - Phố cổ Hội An                                      (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Sáng*: Quý khách ăn sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng, sau đó đoàn ra bến tầu cao tốc làm thủ tục khởi hành đi Cù Lao Chàm - khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới gồm cụm đảo ngoài khơi biển Đông cách Hội An 12 hải lý. Đoàn tham quan chùa Hải Tạng hơm 400 năm tuổi, Âu thuyền - khu vực tránh bão của ngư dân, khu dân cư và các lăng miếu cổ. Tiếp tục thăm khu bảo tồn biển tại bãi Bắc, Hòn 
Dài và tham gia các hoạt động lặn biển (Snokelling) khám phá san hô, cá cảnh, câu cá, giăng lưới, bắt ốc, tắm biển…
*Trưa*: Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*: Tạm biệt Cù Lao Chàm, Quý khách lên tầu cao tốc trở về bến Cửa Đại. Đến nơi, đoàn tự do bách bộ tham quan và mua sắm phố cổ Hội An với các danh thắng như: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, Nhà cổ hàng trăm năm tuổi, Hội Quán Phước Kiến & Xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ - thưởng thức chương trình ca nhạc cổ truyền thống lúc 15h15…, chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại khu di tích.
*Tối*: Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại Hội An.

*Ngày 04: Khu du lịch Ngũ Hành Sơn - Hà Nội                                                        (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng*: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn lên xe trở về TP. Đà Nẵng tham quan khu di tích - danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn (tự do khám phá hệ thống các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp của non nước trời mây, viếng cảnh chùa thiêng…), thăm làng nghề điêu khắc đá nổi tiếng Non Nước, tắm biển... 
*Trưa*: Đoàn nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*: Đoàn mua sắm hàng hóa, đặc sản tại Siêu thị đặc sản Miền Trung. Tiếp đó xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Đà Nẵng trở về Hà Nội. Về đến sân bay Nội Bài - chia tay Quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình tham quan. Tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách trong những chương trình sau.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 01 KHÁCH:* 
(Khởi hành hàng ngày - dành cho khách lẻ & ghép đoàn)

*Bao gồm:* 
• Xe ô tô đời mới, máy lạnh vận chuyển theo chương trình.
• Các bữa ăn theo chương trình: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn; Ăn trưa/tối: 
            + Từ 02 - 04 khách: 100,000đ/khách/bữa chính.
            + Từ 05 - 10 khách: 90,000đ/khách/bữa chính.
            + Từ: 11 khách trở lên: 80,000đ/khách/bữa chính.
• Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình (vào cửa 01 lần) 
• Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 – 3*** trung tâm thành phố: (hoặc tương đương;  02-03 người/phòng).
• Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm phục vụ đoàn.
• Tầu cao tốc tham quan Cù Lao Chàm.
• Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù: 10.000.000 vnd/người/vụ 
• Vé cáp treo khứ hồi Bà Nà. 
• Nước uống và khăn lạnh trên xe từng ngày theo chương trình.
*Không bao gồm:* 
•  Vé máy bay  khứ hồi: Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội
    Giá tham khảo:  VNĐ/ khứ hồi 
·   Giá vé máy bay có thể sẽ giảm nếu Quý khách đặt tour sớm trước 1 tháng.
• Các chi phí cá nhân khách như: giặt là, đồ uống, điện thoại… 
• Phụ phí phòng đơn, 
• Thuế VAT.
*Lưu ý: * 
• Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi tính 15% giá tour . 
• Trẻ em từ 02 - 11  tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (ăn riêng, ngủ ghép cùng bố mẹ) 
• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.
---------------------------
*CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ:* 
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH AN VIỆT - ANVIETTRAVEL
Địa chỉ: 441 Hoàng Quốc Việt – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội 
Chi nhánh: 386 Phố Chờ - Yên Phong - Bắc Ninh 
Điện thoại: 04.6674.0888 / 0241 626 6789
Mobile:       0943.636.726 / 0948.650.818  (Ms. Hà)
Yahoo:        sale1_anviettravel
Email:         anviettravel.04@gmail.com  /  Website: www.anviettravel.vn

_Chúc Quý khách một chuyến đi vui vẻ !_

----------

